# كيف تصبح جاسوس مكالمات!!



## وليد1987 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

دائرة الكترونية لتجسس على خطوط الهاتف 

اليكم هذه الدائرة الاكترونية للتجسس على خطوط الهاتف السلكية وهي صغيرة الحجم جدا وغيرمكلفة في عملية الصنع وقد جربتها وان المسافة التي وصلة اليها الصوت 50 متر 

وهي تعمل على نفس فولتية خط الهاتف . 

1 - قم بلف السلك خمس لفات باستعمال طرف حفار مقاس) ¼ بوصة ( " Drill bit " 

لاحظ أن عدد اللفات والمسافة بينها يحدد الذبذبة التي ستستمع اليها في راديو ال FM . 

2 - قم بازالة العازل من السلك عند الأطراف 

3 - بعد تركيب الدائرة جربها وابحث في الراديو قريبا من الذبذبة 95 ميجا هيرتز. فإذا كان هناك محطة اذاعية فغير المسافة بين لفات الملف 2 وذلك باستعمال قلم الرصاص. 

عند ثبات الذبذبة يمكنك حماية الملف من التحرك وتغير المسافة بين لفات الملف وذلك بصب الشمع الذائب من شمعة على الملف فعندما يبرد الشمع سيعمل الشمع كمثبت للملف. 





منقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## أهل الحديث (2 سبتمبر 2006)

يقول تعالى في سورة الحجرات آية 12 «ياأيها الذين آمنو اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولاتجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه اتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم».

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري عن أبي هريرة أن ا لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولاتجسسوا ولا تناجشو ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا».

ولاتنسى أخى من حديث صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :
كل المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه


بلغنا الله واياك الشهر الفضيل


----------



## وليد1987 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف بس انا ابغا اعرف مدى فاعلية هذا الموضوع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*طلب مساعدة*

نرجو من الاخ وليد وضع الدائرة التى يتم تركيب بها الملف الخاص بدائرة التجسس على الهاتف:55: :5: :33: :4: :14:


----------



## eng_hazem123 (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ليه محدش رد


----------



## المعلم الناجح (18 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جيد نريد باتحديد ان توضع 
وياريت تكون مرفوقة بالصور


----------



## موريانو (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بدنا بالصورة يا معلم


----------



## mialamir (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ما مدى فاعلية الجهاز في وجود ترددات قوية لاجهزة الاستقبال التلفزيوني


----------



## roaaa99 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراااااا للدائرة والمهم الحرمانية


----------



## محمد الشجيري (23 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد نتمنى الصوره


----------



## رامي1 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد وارجوا ان يستفاد من تصميمه لكي يبنى عليه اشياء اخرى وان يستخدم فيما هو مفيد


----------



## هاني العيناوي (27 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله بك يا محب الله ورسوله


----------



## km6 (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخي بس يا ريت تعطينا الصور أو شيء يشرح أكثر


----------



## ابوذيبه (28 يوليو 2007)

هذا المنتدى للاشياء العلميه المطبقه وليس الخياليه ولاثبات صحة موظوعك جاوب على اسئلة الاعظاء


----------



## mhb_86 (30 يوليو 2007)

ممكن تزودونا بالطريقه عن طريق الشرح بالصور 
لانوا الموضوع حلو 
انا مهندس كميبوتر و باخد كتير مواد الكترونيه 
بتمنى اتعيد الشرح عن طيق الصور


----------



## مهندسه اتصالات_200 (30 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن الدائرة يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندسه اتصالات_200 (3 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## المعتزة بدينها (3 أغسطس 2007)

يا خبر أبيض جاسوووووووس لا تجسسوا :69:


----------



## نادر السيلاوي (4 أغسطس 2007)

انا استغرب من الاعضاء الي طالبين الصور والشرح المفصل 

يا اخوان الموضوع منقول وناقل لخبر ليس كمجرب او مخترع 

وعلى كل حال شكرا للنقل


----------



## Ahmed Ahmed Ahmed (7 أغسطس 2007)

*good*

please show more detaols


----------



## eng_mechanic (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع جيد بس ان شاء الله مش نستغله فى اشياء تغضب ربنا 
معا للاصلاح


----------



## naser_zedan (7 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks Ya Man


----------



## الباقر (7 أغسطس 2007)

معلومه 
طور علماء:75: بجامعة بيردو بأمريكا ترانزستورات شفافة تماما ومرنه وذلك بفضل تطويرها باستخدام الانابيب بقطر يقاس بالنانومتر. والذي يفتح المجال لتطوير أجهزة جديده كتصميم شاشات عرض شفافه تدمج بزجاج النظارات او بزجاج السيارات وسيطلق على التقنية e-Display


----------



## مبتدئ1 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي
بس ما قدرنا نتخيل الصورة او التركيبة والطريقة التي يعمل بها .... مازالت مبهمة عند الجميع
ياريت التوضيح بالصور اذا امكن


----------



## mka (7 أغسطس 2007)

:59: شكراً


----------



## م/شيماء (8 أغسطس 2007)

:82: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لاسف هذا هو استخدام التكنولجيا السلبي وينبغي ان نعرف ان الله عز وجل مطلع علينا وعلي اعمالنا فاذا قام اي احد بعمل هذه الدائرة فسيكون ذلك في ميزان سيائتك لذا يجب علينا توجيه اعمالنا من اجل الخير لامن اجل الشر


----------



## egy_engineer5 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع بس اللى حضرتك كاتبة مش منطقى بالنسبة ليا مش لانة مستحيل بس لانة مش بالبساطة دى مش مجرد لف سلك التليفون حولين حاجة يبقى بعت FM signal لازم علشان ابعت اشارة fm اى راديو fm يقدر يلقطها لازم احولها لـ frequnecy modulated signal ويعد كدة تضرب فى كارير فى رينج الـ fm وتفصيلات تانية كتير بس انا مش شايف اى حاجة من دى فى موضوع حضرتك


----------



## م المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> يقول تعالى في سورة الحجرات آية 12 «ياأيها الذين آمنو اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولاتجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه اتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم».
> 
> وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري عن أبي هريرة أن ا لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولاتجسسوا ولا تناجشو ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا».
> 
> ...


 
لا اعلم لماذا ظل هذا الموضوع مفتوحا حتي الان ,,,, و لم يتم غلقه او حذفه ,,,,

هل لتشجيع العلم للعلم ,,,, م لتشجيع العلم للتجسس ,,, و هل سيتدرب الساده المشاركون علي التجسس ضد المكالمات الاسرائلية لصالح بلادهم ,,,, ام انهم سوف سيتدربون علي مكالمات ماما و بابا ,,,,,

السيد المشرف القدير م/ حربي ,,,,,,,,,, أغلق الموضوع و احذفه


----------



## AbuMaha (13 أغسطس 2007)

صدقوني الموضوع حلو علميا بس ياليت نوفر الجهد في التفكير لما ينفعنا وليس لما يضرنا هل فكر احدكم ما المصيبه التي ممكن تحدث من هذا التجسس وماذا لو اعجب بهذه الفكره جارك وطبقها هل ترضى بان يعلم اسرار بيتك جزاك الله خير واتمنى لك التوفيق لانك فعلا انسان ذكي بس الاذكى انك تعرف كيف تستخدم ذكائك وشكرا


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 يناير 2008)

i have schematic


*Picture*

Compact!


With antenna!


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 يناير 2008)

*دارة لكشف إنشغال خط الهاتف*<B><FONT color=#008000 size=5><SPAN dir=ltr style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Arial Unicode MS'">


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 يناير 2008)

thxxxx uuu


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (8 يناير 2008)

يقول تعالى في سورة الحجرات آية 12 «ياأيها الذين آمنو اجتنبوا كثيراً من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولاتجسسوا ولايغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتاً فكرهتموه اتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم».

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه البخاري عن أبي هريرة أن ا لنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ولاتجسسوا ولا تناجشو ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا».

ولاتنسى أخى من حديث صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :
كل المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه


----------



## المهندسة حليمة (8 يناير 2008)

how we can do it ? i want to know because you explain anything


----------



## alsaneyousef (9 يناير 2008)

انا اعرف حرام 

im sory becouse i didnt put this schematic


----------



## ادور (14 يناير 2008)

رائع ممكن الصور 
شكرا


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

بارك الله بك يا محب الله ورسوله


----------



## النص الابيض ـــر (20 يناير 2008)

التجسس على الناس حرام يا اخي الكريم ونرجوى تقديم شي مفيد غير التجسس 


اخوك: النص الابيض ـــــر


----------



## فارس ابها (24 يناير 2008)

نرجو التوضيح اكثر اخوي وشكرا


----------



## الوليد الهندسي (27 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم بس يريد توضح الفكره اكثر مع الشكر والاحترام


----------



## ابو العدا (30 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هده المعلومه المميزه


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (31 يناير 2008)

الموضوع جيد نريد باتحديد ان توضح
وياريت تكون مرفوقة بالصور


----------



## الوليد الهندسي (7 فبراير 2008)

نشكرك اخي وليد نرجو التوضيح اكثر بلرسم مع الشكر الجزيل بارك الله فيك


----------

